# I am SOOOOO excited!!!



## chrisdisser (Aug 3, 2006)

Dizzy went to the vet today and we found out that there are 6 puppies in that little tummy! I can hardly wait!!!! Dr. Tatem says that she will probably go before her due date next Tuesday which is GREAT because that is the day that I start teaching school. If she has them before, then I will be there to hold her hand so to speak <LOL> I can't wait to see them. I can feel them move and kick and the vet said to try to fatten her up a bit. Any suggestions anyone?
Chris dancing on air Disser


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Chris that is great!!!!
Are you telling me that little girl is having 6 Puppies????!

I can not wait to see the pics, have you thought about a theme?


----------



## chrisdisser (Aug 3, 2006)

*Themes for Dizzy's litter*

Yes, that little bitty girl is having 6, count six puppies. I like James Bond movie titles, ski-boats (we can't ski because the lake is so low), and names of famous diamonds for themes.
Chris


----------



## Linda P (Aug 3, 2006)

*Dizzy's litter*

Congratulations on the upcoming litter. Not only do I hope the litter arrives before school starts for you but I hope you get a daytime delivery. Both Mimi and Stormy started delivering after midnight so not much sleep around here then. Not much sleep for the next week(s) either as I tend to check out every little noise for a long time.

Save that grooming table for when they are 8 weeks old and you need to do soaps of them plus all the practice stacking.

Linda


----------



## chrisdisser (Aug 3, 2006)

I really don't care about her going at night, but she is so attached to me that I would hate to be late getting there or not there for the whole thing.
I'm glad to hear that there is a use for that gooming table. Thank you.
Chris


----------



## tejanoHavs (Aug 5, 2006)

We're excited to see those grandbabies too, Chris! Is that day 59 from the 1st breeding or what? I just don't want you having preemies for your first litter or else you'll never go back to school and leave them in someone's care...grin.

As far as plumping up Miss Diz, you can try more frequent meals and you can add some Nutrical or those Satin Balls to her diet for snacks maybe. Nothing with calcium like yogurt, goats milk or cottage cheese before the delivery although after is fine.


----------



## northstarhavs (Aug 2, 2006)

Can you feed her a small meal at noon? This will not hurt her digestion and will help. Don't forget to have some NutriCal handy during delivery. Six pups can make them tired and she may need a burst of energy!
Jan


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Its Monday........

Isnt today the big day?


----------



## tejanoHavs (Aug 5, 2006)

I'll let Chris reply, but she does have NEWS! All good  

It might be a while before she posts as she had to work for a while today at school though.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations Chris! I just went through this myself with six puppies born - all very healthy and the mother (Tinky) did so well. I am amazed at how instinct kicked in.

Can't wait to read your update.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey Kimberly - Welcome to the Forum!! How are your new puppies doing?

Tami


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you, Tami.

They are doing GREAT - way better than I ever expected or imagined. They are four weeks old as of yesterday and such a joy to watch. I am now at the point where I can waste a lot of time just watching them wrestle and interact. Thank you for asking.

I have new photos posted in photo albums every couple of days. You can see them on my Puppies page on my web site. (The link is in my signature.)


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

The photo albums are great. They are sooooo cute!! 

How did you add the signature? I am still learning how to work the forum


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you.

Click on the link at the top of the page called "User CP".
On the next page that opens, the top box on the left column is "Control Center", and the first option in the box is "Edit Signature". 

It allows you to play around with options and preview it before you save any changes. You can create plain text, colored fonts, links, etc.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Kimberly,
Glad to see you on the forum! 
Dawna Sherrell


----------



## HavABandit (Aug 3, 2006)

*sig line*

I had to try the add a signature thingie that Barb talked about. Now I'm curious to see if it worked.


----------

